# 1 GTX TITAN Left



## m3t4lh34d

The Titans as pictured are:

EVGA Superclocked Signature GTX Titan: *SOLD*
EVGA Superclocked GTX Titan: *SOLD*
ASUS GPU Tweak GTX Titan: *PENDING WIRE TRANSFER FROM BRAZIL FOR THE PAST 2 weeks, so this item is still active until it is confirmed.*
EVGA GTX Titan: *SOLD*

I don't plan on budging on the prices, as once I pay for shipping and PP fees, I'll be losing $$ on them, which isn't ideal when I've had them for mere days.

I'm selling a *Sapphire 7970 OC* WITH EK Waterblock for *SOLD.*
It's the Card Only but I'm happy to send accessories upon request from my stash of parts.

*Sapphire OC 7970* Stock without a waterblock or the box/accessories. *SOLD*
I will provide any accessories upon request as mentioned above such as CF adapters, and so on.

*2 Zotac GTX 680 2GB editions*. Stock WITH Boxes and accessories. *SOLD*

*I have tested the 1.212v BIOS mod on both cards, and achieved 1280mhz core on one, and 1270 on the other, as well as +465 on the memory, stable in unigine, but as always YMMV







*

*Payment Options: Paypal, Moneypak, Western Union or Moneygram, or Certified Money Order by mail.*

*I am willing to ship first to those with stellar reputations here on OCN and/or elsewhere.* For large orders of multiple cards or the Titans, we would have to work out a compromise that works for the both of us.


----------



## grunion

What is the twinfrozr card?


----------



## WhoKnew22

What's the remaining warranty on the 7970?


----------



## OCScrub

Is the Sapphire 7970 OC voltage unlocked?


----------



## shlunky

The Sapphire 7970, would you care to post the model number by any chance?

Thanks!
§


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

PM Sent about the 7970's.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Sorry if I hadn't responded to PMs yesterday, as my father died last night from Stage IV Lung Cancer after 3 years of struggling.

The Sapphire 7970 OC without the block has been sold, so the only 7970 left is the Sapphire OC with the block attached.

Thanks guys


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> What is the twinfrozr card?


I don't think I posted a twin frozr?

Price dropped on the 680s down to 390 each.


----------



## slick40hk

I need the model # on the Zotac 680, as I need to know which version and is warranty transferable? Thx


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I don't think I posted a twin frozr?
> 
> Price dropped on the 680s down to 390 each.


The 1 in the pic, guess it's not FS?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> The 1 in the pic, guess it's not FS?


Oh the lightnings, yes I sold all 3 of those to 1 person. Sorry about that, I wasn't thinking about the Twin Frozr terminology


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I need the model # on the Zotac 680, as I need to know which version and is warranty transferable? Thx


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500238

That is the exact model right there.

As mentioned in my listing, I did not register the cards within 30 days, so I didn't get the Limited Lifetime Warranty, BUT the 2 Year Limited Warranty IS available, and since I haven't registered them yet, whomever buys them can do so, and the warranty will be valid for the remainder of those 2 years. I have not even had them for a year yet, so there is at least a year left on the warranty.

Thanks

*Also, I've dropped the prices on the Titans by $30 each.*


----------



## Darkstar757

YGPM


----------



## An4rchyZ

What type of waterblock is on the 7970?


----------



## Cheese Cake

Any pictures on the sapphire with block? I hope you feel better soon, my father died 4 years ago with cancer.


----------



## burksdb

pmd


----------



## AndroidVageta

Bought the 7970 OC! He sent me the water cooled version by mistake though!









The free upgrade he is giving me to a Titan for the troubles though is something I'm not complaining about!


----------



## lemniscate

any estimated shipping cost for the SC Titan to Singapore?


----------



## thestache

Sorry to hear that.

Could you tell me the AISC on the ASUS GTX Titan or even all the GTX Titans? Thanks mate, no rush.


----------



## Boweezie

YGPM


----------



## L D4WG

Hi Im interested in the two GTX Signature Titans

$1050 USD each?
Will you ship to Australia, NSW, 2500
Must ship registered with tracking number please
Happy to pay via PayPal for security

Also what was the purchase date of these two and have you already registered them for EVGA warranty?


----------



## BritishBob

YGPM.


----------



## Caples

Are the 7970 Lightnings sold? You didn't expressly list them in the OP, but they're in the pictures.


----------



## CoD511

Just to add a quick follow up in sale thread too, ready to purchase an EVGA Signature SC as notified via private message earlier on the 25th with a reminder today. Hope all's okay on your side.


----------



## Darkstar757

hey hate to bug ya. I just want to check in to see if you had shipped the 7970.

THanks,
Darkstar757


----------



## brettjv

Thread cleaned - guys, this is not the place for this discussion, and I'm locking this thread to stop the discussion temporarily.


----------

